# A levels VS High school,which one is more difficult to get into a med school



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I understand through this forum that both A levels and High School qualification are difficult to get admission in a Pak med school but dont know which one gets less equivalency by IBCC.

I have some questions regarding this issue which are followed below:


Plz elaborate in detail deduction in % for both A levels and High School?

Moreover Can any one put some light on Canadian High school system ?

What is meant by IB,is there a difference between IB and High school diploma?

Please ignore my ignorance regarding this issue.
Thanks


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

For American/Canadian highschool system, IBCC deducts 20%. These include biology, chemistry, physics, english, and another course which you did well in. These go for both grade 11 and 12, making a total of 10 courses.
For A-levels, IBCC deducts about 10%

The Canadian highschool is simply general stuff, similar to O-levels. In grade 11 you take a total of 8 courses and in grade 12 you can take a total of 6-8 courses. However, some students who newly join the system, tend to be short of credits so they end up taking a couple more courses...but if you're lucky they might just drop it for you. You graduate with a total of 30 credits, but certain acceptions are done if you're are new to the system. Other than the courses...to graduate you need to do a total of 40 hours of community service (volunteering) to obtain a credit for that.

IB stands for International Baccalaureate in highschool is a two year course of study for highschool students. It has its own curriculum quite distinct from the more universal AP coursework most prep schools offer. It has external examinations, in which gain a diploma which is widely recognized by universities and colleges worldwide.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Im an A'level student,dont know much about the other stuff, (im sure wasaykhan713 is correct) but as far as A'level grade % deductions is concerned they dont minus 10% anymore, what they do is take an A*grade as 90%, A grade as 85%, B grade as 75%, C grade as 65% and so on.. and do their calculations based on these rounded off figures..


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

wasaykhan713 said:


> For American/Canadian highschool system, IBCC deducts 20%. These include biology, chemistry, physics, english, and another course which you did well in. These go for both grade 11 and 12, making a total of 10 courses.
> For A-levels, IBCC deducts about 10%
> 
> The Canadian highschool is simply general stuff, similar to O-levels. In grade 11 you take a total of 8 courses and in grade 12 you can take a total of 6-8 courses. However, some students who newly join the system, tend to be short of credits so they end up taking a couple more courses...but if you're lucky they might just drop it for you. You graduate with a total of 30 credits, but certain acceptions are done if you're are new to the system. Other than the courses...to graduate you need to do a total of 40 hours of community service (volunteering) to obtain a credit for that.
> ...


Thanks very much wasaykhan,
20 % oh thats huge.Plz tell if so much deduction is done for High School system then how come high school graduates become successful in getting admission even in private medical colleges.

Normally what is the high school % which enables one to get admission in colleges like CMH lahore,Shifa,LMDC etc.

Thanks


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Muaaz said:


> Thanks very much wasaykhan,
> 20 % oh thats huge.Plz tell if so much deduction is done for High School system then how come high school graduates become successful in getting admission even in private medical colleges.
> 
> Normally what is the high school % which enables one to get admission in colleges like CMH lahore,Shifa,LMDC etc.
> ...


65% for all these colleges in this year after deduction by ibcc.


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

hammad khan said:


> 65% for all these colleges in this year after deduction by ibcc.


65% thats pretty encouraging.My brother might be expecting a better than that but is this for Foreign passport holders or for overseas pakistanis as well as i ve heard that there is a PTAP scheme for foreign students.I am asking as my brother is a Pakistani passport holder so does not qualify for PTAP scheme.

thanks


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Muaaz said:


> 65% thats pretty encouraging.My brother might be expecting a better than that but is this for Foreign passport holders or for overseas pakistanis as well as i ve heard that there is a PTAP scheme for foreign students.I am asking as my brother is a Pakistani passport holder so does not qualify for PTAP scheme.
> 
> thanks


Your brother will be consider as overseas pakistani and PTAP is also for overseas pakistanis not only for Foreigns


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks very much hammad khan.But according to the website PTAP scheme is only for foreign passport holders and not for overseas pakistanis


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Be sure to add to Hammad Khan's reputation if his posts are helpful.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

MastahRiz said:


> Be sure to add to Hammad Khan's reputation if his posts are helpful.


Thanks#happy


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

I think these comments "For A-levels, IBCC deducts about 10%" from wasaykhan713 are incorrect and confused the hell out of a lot of people. I think the following comments from ramo91 are correct 

"as far as A'level grade % deductions is concerned they dont minus 10% anymore, what they do is take an A*grade as 90%, A grade as 85%, B grade as 75%, C grade as 65% and so on.. "

Wassaykhan713 is a senior member and he shouldn't make such comments which he is not sure about. I think He should confirm if he is 100% sure about 10% deduction of from A-Level or not as its a matter of future of many A Level students who want to get into medicine.

Here is what I have found on A-Level equivalence and I think A-Level are a lot better than 11, 12 grade for that matter.

For converting the grades of O and A Level into F.Sc. marks, an equivalence formula is used which considers 8 subjects of O Level (5 compulsory and 3 elective) and 3 A Level subjects. Marks are allotted according to the following criteria:
Grade secured at O or A Level​ 
Marks (out of 100)​ 
A*= 90​ 
A = 85​ 
B = 75​ 
C = 65​ 
D = 55​ 
E = 45​ 
CIE has introduced a new grade A* from November 2009 for O Level and from June 2010 for A Level. A* grade is awarded to students taking AS Examinations only on the completion of their A Level after two years. Since a total of 11 subjects (8 O Level & 3 A Level subjects) is considered for equivalence, the total marks are 1100.

Please dont take it personally as we all are looking for correct information on this forum.

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Dude I don't see any confusion people are having for A-level equivalence...thanks to ramo91 it was corrected right after. As far as I know...previously in the years it was 10% once upon a time... apart from that apologies.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Wassaykhan713, When I read your comments about 10% deduction, for few moments I thought that i had no chance of getting into medicine if they were going to deduct 10% out of my A-Levles.

Thank God it is not the case.

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------

